# a clockwork orange



## elvis

Love it? Hate it? 

discuss.


----------



## Kalam

Very weird movie, but I'm a fan.


----------



## JBeukema

To be honest, I watched it years ago, and if there was much of a point, I missed it :/


----------



## strollingbones

loved it....it was cutting edge in its time...


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy

Good movie, better book.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

One of the greatest movies ever made!  CLASSIC CLASSIC CLASSIC!!


----------



## editec

Book AND movie..both brilliant.


----------



## strollingbones

i am not gonna go with the greatest movie ever.....


----------



## Big Black Dog

I watched this movie years ago and thought it was a pretty weird flick.  It qualifies as one of the worst movies I have ever sat through.  Never could figure out what it was supposed to be about.  I give it 4 lame stars.


----------



## Care4all

Big Black Dog said:


> I watched this movie years ago and thought it was a pretty weird flick.  It qualifies as one of the worst movies I have ever sat through.  Never could figure out what it was supposed to be about.  I give it 4 lame stars.



well, i am in the same boat as you....saw it decades ago, don't remember much of nothing, other than i think the movie was over my head, I was clueless!


----------



## strollingbones

it was about the universal conflict...the rights of one over the general good of all.


----------



## editec

Big Black Dog said:


> I watched this movie years ago and thought it was a pretty weird flick. It qualifies as one of the worst movies I have ever sat through. Never could figure out what it was supposed to be about. I give it 4 lame stars.


 

Its about *free will v the state,* BBD.


----------



## Care4all

strollingbones said:


> it was about the universal conflict...the rights of one over the general good of all.



thank you!  I was too young and politically naive at the time to catch that...!!!!!


----------



## strollingbones

geezes care...i was young when i saw it ..i think....i wonder now if i was ever really young...


----------



## strollingbones

i checked the release date...yep i was young....senior in high school...but then the group i ran with...were hardly naive or innocents...


----------



## Big Black Dog

> Its about free will v the state, BBD.



Could have fooled me...  At the time I thought it was a pretty violent movie with little or no social value.  Guess I'm not as bright as you are.  Thanks for making me aware of that!


----------



## strollingbones

it was a very violent movie for that time period and very sexual....the thugs were on a rampage ...the singing in the rain scene was one of particular violence...combined with the milk bar scenes...remember at the end when he is being forced to endure the behavior modification?


----------



## Care4all

strollingbones said:


> i checked the release date...yep i was young....senior in high school...but then the group i ran with...were hardly naive or innocents...



my bf's college showed it on campus for a QUARTER...  i was completely politically naive at the time and it could have been what we were smoking, since it was college?    Who knows at this point?

care


----------



## strollingbones

mash was a radical movie of the times...i remember thinking we were such hot shit cause we saw mash...

boys in the band,  prime cut, catch 22,


----------



## editec

Big Black Dog said:


> Its about free will v the state, BBD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could have fooled me... At the time I thought it was a pretty violent movie with little or no social value. Guess I'm not as bright as you are. Thanks for making me aware of that!
Click to expand...

 
The gratuitous violence served to make the individual's free will as ghastly as possible.

Alex was a selfish fucking nasty idiot.

The state he lived in was a socialistic nanny-state nightmare.

He rebelled against that state by being a violent thug.  that was how he expressed his rights as an individual.

Remember how his former thug chums became policemen and then beat the crap out of him?

What do you suppose Burgess was telling the viewer (or reader) about his attitude about the state AND the individuals who comprise it?

Its a black book, folks.  A deeply cynical view of the world.

Of course, I loved it.

It mirrors my own views about the constant battle between individual rights and the rights of the collective.\ to protect itself (and its members) from the rights of the individuals.


----------



## Wry Catcher

I was too young, too stoned and with an amazing date; that said, the movie was intense and thought provoking.  The book, however, was impossible; given how much of the movie I missed, do to my condition (stoned and interested in the after date event) I suppose I should rent it and watch it again.


----------



## editec

Wry Catcher said:


> I was too young, too stoned and with an amazing date; that said, the movie was intense and thought provoking. The book, however, was impossible; given how much of the movie I missed, do to my condition (stoned and interested in the after date event) I suppose I should rent it and watch it again.


 

If you're smart enought to post under the handle you invented for this literary thread, you're undoubtably smart enough to READ clockwork orange and understand it.

It was brilliantly written, in my opinon.

Burgess invented a patois to insinuate into the dialogue of the book and it was very credibly done, too.

It's a short easy read once you get past that inventive patois.

Yeah you ought to read it.

It's one of those books that any literate person needs to read.


----------



## Mad Scientist

My favorite scene was the speeded up sex scene with the William Tell overture playing in the background!

Which reminds me, anyone checked out the JAV version? (wink wink nudge nudge)


----------



## strollingbones

o ed sometimes you can be literary and still not get it.....there is a movie...based on shakespeare....o hell the name the name....women with twigs for hands....i have seen it a hundred times...read the play...hell i still dont get it...

king loses it all..his daughter ..twig hands...his sons or son....i want to say king richard....but i am not sure


----------



## strollingbones

not king richard...titus ardonitus or something....he is fighting the goths....all bloody and violent...now i am a fan....i read a lot....i still dont get this one...give me the meloncoly dane....the haunted queens but damn this twig lady


----------



## manu1959

i really enjoyed that movie....


----------



## elvis

editec said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was too young, too stoned and with an amazing date; that said, the movie was intense and thought provoking. The book, however, was impossible; given how much of the movie I missed, do to my condition (stoned and interested in the after date event) I suppose I should rent it and watch it again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're smart enought to post under the handle you invented for this literary thread, you're undoubtably smart enough to READ clockwork orange and understand it.
> 
> It was brilliantly written, in my opinon.
> 
> Burgess invented a patois to insinuate into the dialogue of the book and it was very credibly done, too.
> 
> It's a short easy read once you get past that inventive patois.
> 
> Yeah you ought to read it.
> 
> It's one of those books that any literate person needs to read.
Click to expand...


I think Wry Catcher is Mark David Chapman.  Do they allow net access at Attica?


----------



## elvis

editec said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its about free will v the state, BBD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could have fooled me... At the time I thought it was a pretty violent movie with little or no social value. Guess I'm not as bright as you are. Thanks for making me aware of that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The gratuitous violence served to make the individual's free will as ghastly as possible.
> 
> Alex was a selfish fucking nasty idiot.
> 
> The state he lived in was a socialistic nanny-state nightmare.
> 
> He rebelled against that state by being a violent thug.  that was how he expressed his rights as an individual.
> 
> Remember how his former thug chums became policemen and then beat the crap out of him?
> 
> What do you suppose Burgess was telling the viewer (or reader) about his attitude about the state AND the individuals who comprise it?
> 
> Its a black book, folks.  A deeply cynical view of the world.
> 
> Of course, I loved it.
> 
> It mirrors my own views about the constant battle between individual rights and the rights of the collective.\ to protect itself (and its members) from the rights of the individuals.
Click to expand...


idiot?  not exactly the word I would use.  Good review otherwise, though.


----------



## Kat

Strange movie, but I couldn't stop watching..


----------



## KittenKoder

Kat said:


> Strange movie, but I couldn't stop watching..



It's a classic that we should all be comparing our country to.


----------



## Epsilon Delta

As a film, almost totally giving up the underlying "point" of the plot, it is brilliantly shot, britlliantly scripted, and brilliantly edited; it is simply a cinematic masterpiece on conception alone. So many of the scenes are just excellently done, that it is hard for me to not like it; but then even WITH the plot it is great; dramatic irony, individual vs. collective; brainwashing; sci-fi, and political statement all at the same time. It's good stuff. I haven't read the book but it's on the list and I'd like to get to it eventually. I've heard the endings are very different and it makes better sense in the book. I dunno if editec or others who've read the book would vouch for that, but that's the impression I've gotten.


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy

Epsilon Delta said:


> As a film, almost totally giving up the underlying "point" of the plot, it is brilliantly shot, britlliantly scripted, and brilliantly edited; it is simply a cinematic masterpiece on conception alone. So many of the scenes are just excellently done, that it is hard for me to not like it; but then even WITH the plot it is great; dramatic irony, individual vs. collective; brainwashing; sci-fi, and political statement all at the same time. It's good stuff. I haven't read the book but it's on the list and I'd like to get to it eventually. I've heard the endings are very different and it makes better sense in the book. I dunno if editec or others who've read the book would vouch for that, but that's the impression I've gotten.



Yes, the ending in the book is certainly more fitting to the story.  The problem I believe occurred because in the American version of the book the publisher just decided to cut off the ending and stop where the movie stops.  However, in all other versions of the book, and thankfully corrected in the U.S. today, there was an additional chapter.  The movie I think was based on this version of the book.


----------

